# Marking a show to just "Switch" to it when it is time



## halfgreek (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm a newbie. I tried to do some searches on this and couldn't find the answer. 

Is there a way to mark a show such that the R15 will automatically switch to that channel when it is time?

I don't want to record that show. I just want it to automatically go to a particular show when it is time for it to come on.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

halfgreek said:


> I'm a newbie. I tried to do some searches on this and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> Is there a way to mark a show such that the R15 will automatically switch to that channel when it is time?
> 
> I don't want to record that show. I just want it to automatically go to a particular show when it is time for it to come on.


halfgreek, Welcome to DBSTalk.  Your answer may be found in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52982&highlight=autotune


----------



## halfgreek (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

It is too bad that the R15 doesn't have Autotune. Fairly handy feature.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is "there" in the manual (see some of the graphic shots), but it obviously was pulled out before product was release.

I used to use the feature all the time before I got a DVR.
Now....... I usually forget it ever was a feature...


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

it would be nice to have the auto-tune..

example:
I use the computer alot, and I take brakes to watch a few selected shows, some I do record and watch later, others I'm interested in just to watch or give me a break from the computer, I can spend 4+ hours in front of it and not realize..

the auto tune would be nice so it will switch to the channel so I don't forget to change the channel, esp since when nothing is on that I want for "background" noise I will have the music channels on, then time flies by real fast..


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Nosey said:


> it would be nice to have the auto-tune..
> 
> example:
> I use the computer alot, and I take brakes to watch a few selected shows, some I do record and watch later, others I'm interested in just to watch or give me a break from the computer, I can spend 4+ hours in front of it and not realize..
> ...


Why not let it just record those then if you don't want it you hit List, highlight the show and hit -- and the show is gone and it's still sitting on the same channel after it finishes recording it.


----------



## outbackpaul (Feb 9, 2006)

Why do you question why we want it? We just want it. I saw it in a manual or something I saw online and thought that was what I was getting. I am very disappointed but am having to live without it. Who knows I might just get used to not having it in a year or three.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

outbackpaul said:


> Why do you question why we want it? We just want it. I saw it in a manual or something I saw online and thought that was what I was getting. I am very disappointed but am having to live without it. Who knows I might just get used to not having it in a year or three.


Everyone is certainly entitled to their own opinion.

You could try (mentioned elsewhere) a few minutes of a manual record on the channel and time you want it with a "keep one copy" S/L. That will at least get the DVR on the channel you want. Not perfect, but a workaround that does accomplish much of what the autotune does.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm beginning to believe that no matter what features get implemented, or bugs get fixed, there will always be people here complaining about something......its getting pretty pathetic...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is very true.... and will always be true.

You will never find a unit, made by someone else.. that is 100% with no if's and's or but's about it... is exactly what you want.

Never going to happen.

Nature of forum boards, there will always be "compalainers".

That is pretty much the one constant with all of this...


----------



## outbackpaul (Feb 9, 2006)

Sooo, it says Autotune but it really doesn't and now all of a sudden I'm a complainer........... oh please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

outbackpaul said:


> Sooo, it says Autotune but it really doesn't and now all of a sudden I'm a complainer........... oh please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think that was a general comment. Not one aimed at you, per se.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is not the intent.... at least not mine anyway.

The manual we got has at least two flaws in (in it's graphics) one being the AutoTune graphic. It is most definently there in the manual.

And it was a constant feature in all the non-dvr recievers up to now.
You have all the right to request the feature to return....

But IMHO, after you really get into using a DVR... recording is just autotune on steroids...


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

As an internet user since before there were browsers, as a techinical support and web master for an IRC program and ran a chat room for tech support I can say this..

The reason for these discussion groups is primarly to get help and to complain, because that's how the developers make things better for future software/hardware

I don't think that asking to have something work 80%-90% of what it is suppose to do is too much to ask for, nothing will ever be 100%, but the closer the better, but even then there will be people who "complain", maybe it is that one item that person is looking for and thought due to what they read it was suppose to have, or, maybe it is a maintance update that happened to cause more problems then before the update.. there needs to be a place for people to "complain" or "vent" ..

and then when a maintance update is done, that 1 item that was missed by everyone but just the few complainers is fixed, and the non-complainers realize that it was something they overlooked..

ok, my 2 cents worth


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Nosey said:


> As an internet user since before there were browsers, as a techinical support and web master for an IRC program and ran a chat room for tech support I can say this..
> 
> The reason for these discussion groups is primarly to get help and to complain, because that's how the developers make things better for future software/hardware
> 
> ...


Yes but what is it when people want something thats only in a screen shot and not actually a touted feature. (If the manual actually says this is a feature and isn't just a screen shot I appologize - I don't remember and my manual is still packed away)


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

when I look at something to buy, i look at the pictures too, they should have edited it better.. but in that example, it's just a software fix, they have the code, just have to make it work on the R15

whats wrong with features, not everyone is going to use them, i bet there isn't 1 feature that everyone uses, excluding the vol, channel, etc hehe..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Yes but what is it when people want something thats only in a screen shot and not actually a touted feature. (If the manual actually says this is a feature and isn't just a screen shot I appologize - I don't remember and my manual is still packed away)


It is in a screen shot, that is in the manual.... It is just misleading.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Nosey said:


> when I look at something to buy, i look at the pictures too, they should have edited it better.. but in that example, it's just a software fix, they have the code, just have to make it work on the R15
> 
> whats wrong with features, not everyone is going to use them, i bet there isn't 1 feature that everyone uses, excluding the vol, channel, etc hehe..


:lol: I guess being a tech person I just never actually read the manual. Trial and error is the way to go. :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is in a screen shot, that is in the manual.... It is just misleading.


Ya I remember that from the previous threads about this subject, I just never remembered seeing anything that actually stated it was a feature of the box.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't see the point of AutoTune when you have a DVR, I'm wondering why they didn't include it if it's in the manual. 

Perhaps not to confuse users? If it was a feature on the R-15, I'm sure DTV would get calls like "I set my DVR to autotune and it didn't record the show!"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

One of the arguments... and it is a good one.

Is some people simply like the channel to be there when they wake up.
Yes, I know there are some DVRing techniques to get that to happen, but...

A "scheduled" recording for the primary tuner, that doesn't record... could work for some people.

Morning News/Sports programs I see as the main attraction, as those things are usually "background" noise in the morning... and wouldn't be worth watching if it was recorded (as in watching it later), as anything they covered would be "old" news with the way the internet is now adays.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

gimme5 said:


> I don't see the point of AutoTune when you have a DVR, I'm wondering why they didn't include it if it's in the manual.
> 
> Perhaps not to confuse users? If it was a feature on the R-15, I'm sure DTV would get calls like "I set my DVR to autotune and it didn't record the show!"


The best use for autotune on DVR (UTV had it), if your a power user like I am and don't want to waste the space it's nice. You could do a manual record for a min but that won't find the show if it moves and the other nice thing about manual record is that you never have to worry about it conflicting with a recording, the recordings take priority.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

would't setting up a 1 minute record to change the channel only work if something else was recording, so if nothing is set to record, then you have to make sure that you setup 2-1 minute recordings..

and then what if you have something recording and you want to watch part of it until say the news comes on cause something happened in your area, then it won't auto-switch..


----------



## halfgreek (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is my reasoning as to why this is a good feature (atleast this is how I used it on my old receiver before I had DVR):

I'm watching TV at about 7:30 at night. The show I'm on has a commercial. I turn on the guide and start browsing to see what is on at 8pm. I see a show I want to watch, I click "auto-tune" on that show. Then I go back to watching my 7:30 show. Then when 8pm rolls around it just automatically switches to the show I had previously selected and I can continue watching.


It sounds like the "just set it up to record for 1min & then delete" idea is a possible workaround for this. However, it is just that, a workaround. This would definitely be a nice feature to have.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

halfgreek said:


> Here is my reasoning as to why this is a good feature (atleast this is how I used it on my old receiver before I had DVR):
> 
> I'm watching TV at about 7:30 at night. The show I'm on has a commercial. I turn on the guide and start browsing to see what is on at 8pm. I see a show I want to watch, I click "auto-tune" on that show. Then I go back to watching my 7:30 show. Then when 8pm rolls around it just automatically switches to the show I had previously selected and I can continue watching.
> 
> It sounds like the "just set it up to record for 1min & then delete" idea is a possible workaround for this. However, it is just that, a workaround. This would definitely be a nice feature to have.


Could you just not flat out record this show? Hit the R one time and it records only that show. Then if you want you can walk away and come back at any point or you can watch something else. I agree there is probably a reason to have the auto tune, I have just gotten used to recording anything I may want to watch. Started with my TiVos and the behaviour continures today. Guess it's all in what we get used to doing.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

It seems like this was all hashed out before... I know I mentioned Auto Tune back in Dec. when I first got the r-15.
I guess I can see both sides to this.
For those of us who are use to the Standard receivers and got use to auto tune, it is a nice feature to have. For those who are die-hard DVR users, they can not see any particular use in auto tune.
I have to vote for Auto tune. I don't particularly want to record all those programs and then have to delete them.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

DO any Direct DVRs support an autotune? Or is it strictly receivers that have it? None of the Directivos have it either, do they? If none of the DVR's have had it, then I dont think its necessarily a unreasonable request, but why do they need to include it now....you went with a DVR, get used to how they work....roll with the punches....

I have noticed autotune on the newest receivers(D10/D11/H20) doesnt seem to work like the timer function used to work on the older boxes though. On an older box, a timer would work whether the box was on or not, now, if the box isnt on, it doesnt autotune to that station, and they also dont shut themselves off when the autotune is over, like the older boxes did with timers.....I used to put my older Sony on a music channel for say 90 minutes, set a 90 minute timer on my av receiver and go to sleep, everything would be off in the morning, now with my H20 or D11 they are still still on when I wake up....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Unless UTV has it... then none of the DVRs have it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Unless UTV has it... then none of the DVRs have it.


YES the UTV did have it. My wife and I miss it, her more than me.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The 1 minute record probably won't work because of the dual tuner capability. That would also complicate putting in an auto-tune - it would have to be able to recognize which tuner was being watched and change that specific tuner.

Carl


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> The 1 minute record probably won't work because of the dual tuner capability. That would also complicate putting in an auto-tune - it would have to be able to recognize which tuner was being watched and change that specific tuner.
> 
> Carl


Yea, I was thinking about that before. With The DirecTiVo (and we do a manual record for the morning news/today show) we still end up having to switch tuners about half of the time. On the R15...not so simple.

Anyone actually tried it -- OP?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

morgantown said:


> Yea, I was thinking about that before. With The DirecTiVo (and we do a manual record for the morning news/today show) we still end up having to switch tuners about half of the time. On the R15...not so simple.
> 
> Anyone actually tried it -- OP?


Don't have a R15 but I have HR10 and to autotune I set 2 manual records for the same time for 5 mins. TiVo allows 2 concurrent manual recordings and this provides the channel being viewed to change. A channel change warning message appears about 1 min before and the recording can be cancelled with the remote. I do this for repeating daily channel changes. To prevent excessive unwanted recording buildup set the keep no more than 1 option. For a one time autotune it might be more trouble than it's worth.

Maybe something similar can be done with the R15?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

hiker said:


> Don't have a R15 but I have HR10 and to autotune I set 2 manual records for the same time for 5 mins. TiVo allows 2 concurrent manual recordings and this provides the channel being viewed to change. A channel change warning message appears about 1 min before and the recording can be cancelled with the remote. I do this for repeating daily channel changes. To prevent excessive unwanted recording buildup set the keep no more than 1 option. For a one time autotune it might be more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> Maybe something similar can be done with the R15?


Gotcha.

No reason the same thing will not work with the R15. Just do it earlier than you actually want to watch as two manual records (while actually recording) won't let you watch live TV on the R15.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The 1 minute record probably won't work because of the dual tuner capability. That would also complicate putting in an auto-tune - it would have to be able to recognize which tuner was being watched and change that specific tuner.
> 
> Carl


it already knows which tuner is being watched, it has to, otherwise how would it know that you were watching something else when it was time to change the channel to do a 2nd recording.. which it doesn't do if you are already watching that channel, so it has to know what tuner is being watched live

all they have to do is the same code as the recording a 2nd show, but just change the channel and not turn on the recorder..

hmm how hard of a programming is that:

code to record:

see if tuner is in use
post message
change channel
start recording

code to change channel:

see if tuner is in use
post message
change channel

hehe, should be simple


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

hiker said:


> Don't have a R15 but I have HR10 and to autotune I set 2 manual records for the same time for 5 mins. TiVo allows 2 concurrent manual recordings and this provides the channel being viewed to change. A channel change warning message appears about 1 min before and the recording can be cancelled with the remote. I do this for repeating daily channel changes. To prevent excessive unwanted recording buildup set the keep no more than 1 option. For a one time autotune it might be more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> Maybe something similar can be done with the R15?


That only works if the program is always on at the same time every day/week. I doesn't work so well for programs that change. We also use it on the UTV it for the kids, we'd setup a autotune for a couple of shows and that way we didn't have to come in change the channel for them. And it's more of a convenience then anything else (simply hit the auto tune) and it also doesn't waste space. The setting of the 1 or 2 mins recordings is more of a hassle.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

I might be getting off track here but have a question regarding channel switching when you are about to record two programs. Can the R-15 be upgraded so it will change the tuner closer to the start of the upcoming recordings? I think it's about five minutes before, if they can get it down to a minute that would be great. Is this an item that will be addressed in future upgrades???


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

cobaltblue said:


> I might be getting off track here but have a question regarding channel switching when you are about to record two programs. Can the R-15 be upgraded so it will change the tuner closer to the start of the upcoming recordings? I think it's about five minutes before, if they can get it down to a minute that would be great. Is this an item that will be addressed in future upgrades???


There is no way to change it now, but our understanding is that they will hopefully change this in the future.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

This is among the most visible annoyances. And it seems like it would be an easy one to correct. I was hoping it would be slipped quietly into this latest update. Both tuners are frequently busy on ours, so we have to watch the last 5 minutes of a lot of shows with a blue box in the way.

And it's it obviously SUPPOSED to work like the Tivo does, 'cuz the message SAYS 'needs to change channels at x o'clock", not 'needs to change channels RIGHT NOW!" Oh well.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

ApK said:


> This is among the most visible annoyances. And it seems like it would be an easy one to correct. I was hoping it would be slipped quietly into this latest update. Both tuners are frequently busy on ours, so we have to watch the last 5 minutes of a lot of shows with a blue box in the way.
> 
> And it's it obviously SUPPOSED to work like the Tivo does, 'cuz the message SAYS 'needs to change channels at x o'clock", not 'needs to change channels RIGHT NOW!" Oh well.


Its MUCH MUCH worse for those of us with only one tuner connected!!!

This is by far by biggest complaint...other than actually recording when it says it will


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Its MUCH MUCH worse for those of us with only one tuner connected!!!
> 
> This is by far by biggest complaint...other than actually recording when it says it will


Well that is the penalty for watching TV Live.... that and having to watch commercials... 

On a serious note... it will be corrected.


----------

